
Can we build AI without losing control over it? - rojobuffalo
https://www.ted.com/talks/sam_harris_can_we_build_ai_without_losing_control_over_it
======
rojobuffalo

      Sam Harris: TED Talk

"Scared of superintelligent AI? You should be, says neuroscientist and
philosopher Sam Harris — and not just in some theoretical, existential crisis
kind of way. We're going to build superhuman machines, says Harris, but we
haven't yet grappled with the problems associated with creating something that
may treat us the way we treat ants."

